# Socket Error



## Asphalaen (4. Juli 2005)

Hi Community,

ich benutze euer Tool echt gerne, aber seit kurzem bekomme ich beim Starten der BLASC.exe folgende Bildschrimmeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre schön, wenn jemand was dazu weiß.

P.S.: Verwende Norton Antivirus 2005, kann das ein Grund sein ?


----------



## Glurak (5. Juli 2005)

hab ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (5. Juli 2005)

Im Moment scheint unser FTP-Server Down zu sein, deswegen auch diese Meldung. Sobald der Server wieder up ist, bekommt ihr diesen Fehler nicht mehr.


----------



## Nyana (5. Juli 2005)

Entschuldigt, gestern wurde von unserem Hoster der FTP-Server umgestellt, was eigentlich problemlos ist, jedoch kleinere Probleme bereitete. Dannach ist der FTP-Server leider mal gepflegt abgestürzt und mußte vor Ort im Rechenzentrum neu gestartet werden, das dauerte leider über eine Stunde.

Heute sollte alles wieder funktionieren.


----------



## sp00n (5. Juli 2005)

funktioniert immer noch nicht bei mir -.-


----------



## B3N (5. Juli 2005)

Der Fehler ist auch noch nicht behoben...sobald es wieder geht, werden wir es in den News schreiben. ;>


----------



## Alucardx (7. Juli 2005)

Also jeder der diesen Fehler hat sollte blasc mal ohne verbundenem internet starten danach funkts prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Filraen (9. Juli 2005)

Alucardx schrieb:
			
		

> Also jeder der diesen Fehler hat sollte blasc mal ohne verbundenem internet starten danach funkts prima
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab das mal getestet, bringt bei mir leider nichts. Bekomme im WoW nun immer ne Fehlermeldung von BLASC wenn ich mit dem Zeppelin Reise oder Homestone nutze. Irgendwas mit nil Value. Meine Anzeige für den Char ist auch bei lvl 0 im Herold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shazzar (10. Juli 2005)

Könnte es sein, dass du eine ältere Version benutzt? Mit der aktuellen habe ich noch keine einzige Fehlermeldung erhalten.


----------

